# Mollie fry question.



## newbee (Jan 24, 2010)

I purchased 3 Mollies and put them in the quarantine tank. After 2 days there were fry, so I removed the adults and fed the fry up until they were twice as big and able to swim fast. Then I put them in the community tank with everybody else (all non-aggressive) fish. They are growing well. My question is: The original 3 Mollies were Marble, but they came from a tank that had various colored Mollies in it. The fry are still "white/non-colored". When will they change color to whatever the parents looked like??*W


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

mollies usually keep their colors that they were born with. Mollies are one of the few livebearers that do this, but the males may develop metallic blue or black edging to the fins as they get older...


----------



## newbee (Jan 24, 2010)

Update on these Mollies: They are about 1 inch long now and pure white/silver with some black spots developing on their bodies. One of them has a lot more than the others. Is there a color called dalmation? That's what they remind me of.


----------



## ~Mystic~ (Jun 2, 2010)

I have 2 Dalmatian Mollies in my tank. That's what the petshop said they are


----------



## newbee (Jan 24, 2010)

Here's a photo of the young Mollies: 



Can someone tell me when Mollies start to breed?

P.s. You can also see my Leopard catfish under the driftwood in the picture.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Very nice Dalmatian mollies. I personally dont know exactly but probably in a couple months they might be ready to start growing in population. You might want to trade them out and get new bloodlines before they get to that point.


----------

